# Very Very Small Mafia [Mai the Alien Wins!]



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

The Very Very Small Mafia Game.

*24 Hours for Night Actions.*

Things to mention;

1) I can confuse you however way i want, WEGTFG

2) You cannot trust anyone, not even yourself!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Night 0]*

The sun rises over the town of four.

Which is true, considering there is no body killed today! Every one is there!

*24 hours for lynchings.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

YEAH!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

Oh, and the night ended faster since everyone sent a night action.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

Except the Alien, of course.
Oh, by the way, do you GM Alien investigations as Innocent or Mafia?
Of does it just depend on whether or not they're activated?


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

Aliens are usually innocent when inactive, mafia when active.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

^ What Mai said.

Lynch or abstain.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

Abstain. Too little info to lynch as of yet.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

I agree. *Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

We've reached a majority/minority/WHATEVERity!

Edit: Does the day phase end now?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 1]*

Damn.

*24 hours for night actions, and no abstaining tommorrow.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Night 1]*

The sun rises over the day.

The body of *KR-9* was found dead.

*KR-9 is dead. He was innocent.

24 hours for LYNCHING.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

He was either doctor or inspector, then. That sucks.

So, who could it be? Superbird never posted.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

NOOOOOOO!

EDIT: Wow Ninja'd


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

... Okay, this overdramatics thing is getting _reaaally_ suspicious. Mostly instincts, but *Legendaryseeker99.*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

The only reason I didn't post is because I didn't even have access to a computer for the entirety of day 1, and you three ended it too soon. Look at my viewing history if you don't believe me.

So what do we think happened on day one again?

Anyhow, Kay-O. *Lynch Legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> ... Okay, this overdramatics thing is getting _reaaally_ suspicious. Mostly instincts, but *Legendaryseeker99.*


Being overdramatic isn't suspicious at all.

*Abstaining* so I don't get lynched in like the first five minutes on Day 2.

EDIT: FFFFFFFF NO WE LOST DDD:


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

Uh, yeah it is. In my opinion, anyway.

We can't abstain.

... What??? And again, overdramatics.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

Sorry, no abstaining, but i'll make it slow and painful.

Legendaryseeker99 was voted to be lynched. A chainsaw cut him from the bottom, to the top, very slowly. It was decided, upon inspection, he was innocent. The last two looked at each other....waryly...

*Legendarysekker99 is dead. he was innocent.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

Being overdramatic is for shits and giggles, much like this game.

...Wait, does the alien show up Town or Scum in death?EDIT2: Nevermind

EDIT: Damnit ninja'd by GM.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 3]*

(My 1300 post, which ends the game, X3)

The sun rises over the town, and the two are still living. RNG decideds who gets killed.

Superbird~ 1

Mai~ 2

If a number is picked, they get killed.....2

Superbird readies Mai ontop of the pole to hang her, however, a light envelopes Mai, and she touches Superbird, making him glow too, but then Superbird explodes. Mai flies off, going back to her home world.

*Superbird is dead, he was Mafia.*

*Mai the Alien Wins!*

Death qeuee coming in a bit.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 3]*

Damn it KR-9 I knew I should have healed you again.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 3]*

Yes! I was just hoping Superbird didn't realize I was alien and wait to kill me the next night.

I was a _horsea,_ though.

Which was pretty much a what.

Good game, though! It was fun.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Player;*

KR-9 the Naive Galvantula Inspector.
Legendaryseeker66 the Tauros Healer
Superbird the Swellow Mafia
Mai the Unicorn Horsea Alien


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

I was a Tauros.

And I was the Doctor.

And I healed people by giving them my Moomoo Milk.


Rizadon, I give you a golden WTF.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Apparently all my inspections were wrong.

I inspected SB adn got a Not Mafia

Then I inspected Mai; Not Mafia

Then I died.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

Night 0;
LS99 Heals KR-9
Superbird Kills KR-9 (Failed)
KR-9 Inspects Superbird (Innocent)

Day 1;
No Lynch, you hippies! >=(

Night 1;
LS99 Heals Himself
Superbird Kills KR-9 (Worked)
KR-9 Inspects Mai (Innocent)

Day 2;
KR-9 found Dead
Lynches LS99 out of Frustation.

Night 2;
Superbird Kills Mai (Fails and Activates her)
ALIEN ACTIVATION

Day 3;
RNG declares Mai will die, and she Makes Superbird explode, then she rides off to her home planet.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

Double Post;

LS99~ Tauros are Male Cow....then again...how do they make milk?...I suppose they go to a Miltank...but.....Nevermind....You are right to give me a Golden WTF.

KR-9~ I told you, you were a Naive Inspector, meaning everyone you get is Innocent. Mai was declared innocent until activation, but you inspected her before she got activated.

Did you guys have fun? do you want a sequal, except with 4 differrent roles?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'M DOING THE SEQUEL, FOR GODS SAKE. /frantically typing out post/ this will be a sane game this will be a sane game

Also Tauros is a bull


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia [Day 2]*

Sure, sequel, but with five players instead.

And Tauros is a bull, not a cow. dwi

EDIT: Wow, ninja'd, and the ninja pointed it out before me *deals with it*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

Bull's are Male Cows. A Male Cow has no udder..........

And I host the Sequal, cuz I came up with it. X3


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Too late. :D

Also Bouffalant is not a cow.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

You're making a sequel? Great!

Yeah, sanities are the worst. :P Don't know why Rizadon did it, but if I was inspector I'd be pretty frustrated. Insane is acceptable, but paranoid and naive...

EDIT: Wow, ninja. A bouffalant is a buffalo, you're right.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

It be too easy to spot the mafia with only four players

If you were insane, you'd know if you got innocent, then they'd be mafia.DX

I'll start the sequal now.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

That's the point of inspectors. If you have a sanity like that, you're not really an inspector. Just a vanilla townie with a pointless night action.


----------

